# 140lb LongBow!



## EnglishBowman (Jun 4, 2007)

My friend recently got an English longbow from bickerstaffe bows, he said that it was a special order and that it weighed in at 140lb @28'' I didn’t believe him, but when he sowed me it it turned out it was that heavy, he let me have a try with it but even though my draw is only 26'' i couldn't draw it all the way back, then when i let go it nearly broke my arm! 
i guess it helped me to appreciate how hard it is for longbow archers!
does anyone know if any other types of bow can be built to these weights.


----------



## MacEntyre (Dec 6, 2006)

Wasn't Howard Hill's heaviest only 94 lbs?


----------



## EnglishBowman (Jun 4, 2007)

howard hill used a flatbow didn't he?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MacEntyre said:


> Wasn't Howard Hill's heaviest only 94 lbs?


HH wasn't trying to shoot armored knights at 200 yards with cloth yard long oak arrows that were up to 1/2" thick! Perhaps he would have upped his poundage for such a thing? IIRC, I think he used a 120 pound bow, or some such, for his first elephant kill.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Almost any bow design can be built into the 100's. Just got to go carefully. Flatbows, ELB's, even short bows if the bowyer knows what he's doing. Horn bows and other composites can surely.


----------



## heavybows (Jul 4, 2007)

*140# longbow*

You must be from the UK. Pip wont build bows that heavy for the USA i guess a liability. I have a warbow 148# @32. Also have 3 howard hill longbows 140# 150# 160# nice to see others. there is warbow forum that is run by friends in the UK. marlon


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

heavybows said:


> You must be from the UK. Pip wont build bows that heavy for the USA i guess a liability. I have a warbow 148# @32. Also have 3 howard hill longbows 140# 150# 160# nice to see others. there is warbow forum that is run by friends in the UK. marlon


...and Bickerstaffe charges a fortune to send bows to the US.

Bickerstaffe bows turn out both custom and stock models. He make great ELBs. Mine has far less handshock than the same weight R/D Viper longbow I have. He has stocking distributers in other countries but not the US, though Chris Stanley used to carry them and sell them via Saxon Fox Archery before that site disappeared without notice or explanation.

The brits seem a little leery of US liability laws. Ironically, they don't seem to realize that it isn't dangerous products like knives, guns and archery equipment they'll get sued over but innocuous stuff like bikes with defective forks and 4 legged office chairs that tip over backwards--that is, it is the stuff that isn't suppose to hurt you but does that you get sued over, not archery stuff. Alwyns arrows foolishly wouldn't sell _target points_ or arrows to the US but would sell 3 legged stools. Silly, silly, silly. If anything, it is the stool he'd have been over when someone fell backwards into a campfire!


----------



## MacEntyre (Dec 6, 2006)

Warbow said:


> ...to shoot armored knights at 200 yards with cloth yard long oak arrows that were up to 1/2" thick!


I know the capabilities of the medieval English longbow, but I've never seen a specific reference to the strength of the bows. 

Was 140# typical among English longbowmen shooting bodkins?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

MacEntyre said:


> I know the capabilities of the medieval English longbow, but I've never seen a specific reference to the strength of the bows.
> 
> Was 140# typical among English longbowmen shooting bodkins?


Depends. If you were more trained, than 150+#. But records show that the average was about 100# for the most part- but I could be wrong. All I know is they sure didn't use them warbows for hunting


----------



## MacEntyre (Dec 6, 2006)

kegan said:


> ...average was about 100#...


Can you imagine the strength you would develop by going to the Butts and practicing with a 100# longbow every Sunday, as decreed by the King?


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

MacEntyre said:


> Can you imagine the strength you would develop by going to the Butts and practicing with a 100# longbow every Sunday, as decreed by the King?


Frankly, no. Practicing once a week isn't generally going to develop strength very efficiently.

Also, back when people had to own bows and arrows by law and provide them for their children, the requirement was only to own some small number of arrows, IIRC, like three or so. And, given the distance of the butts, that means that people probably didn't loose that many arrows during practice.

So, something seems missing from the equation. The English did have very good archers who could pull heavy bows, but there seems to be more of it that the legal requirement to practice on Sundays...


----------



## hawgslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Didn't they just shoot in the air and where ever it landed it landed in hopes it would hit the on coming enemy? Everything I've ever seen were the bows up at a 45 degree angle and released. Never seen anyone hold for a few seconds at full draw with a 140# bow. ( Never seen any specials on HH either for that matter).

Hawgslayer


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

hawgslayer said:


> Didn't they just shoot in the air and where ever it landed it landed in hopes it would hit the on coming enemy?Hawgslayer


There is some matter of debate as to the accuracy of English Longbowmen. In terms of their target practice at the medieval butts there isn't a record of what groups they considered good, bad or indifferent at military distances.

It is certainly possible to still be a fairly accurate shot "just shooting in the air." The game of clout shooting depends upon it!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hawgslayer said:


> Didn't they just shoot in the air and where ever it landed it landed in hopes it would hit the on coming enemy? Everything I've ever seen were the bows up at a 45 degree angle and released. Never seen anyone hold for a few seconds at full draw with a 140# bow. ( Never seen any specials on HH either for that matter).
> 
> Hawgslayer


Nope, they just practiced out to a distance and that's what the shot at.

And as for practice on Sunday, that was the law for "commoners"- I believe soldiers, the 100# averagers, were required to practice every day.


----------



## strcpy (Dec 13, 2003)

Warbow said:


> There is some matter of debate as to the accuracy of English Longbowmen. In terms of their target practice at the medieval butts there isn't a record of what groups they considered good, bad or indifferent at military distances.
> 
> It is certainly possible to still be a fairly accurate shot "just shooting in the air." The game of clout shooting depends upon it!


Very true - the idea of "max 25 yards" is a fairly recent American thing. Even today in quite a few older "traditional" venues (such as field archery) everyone shoots from the same stakes and the max yardage is out to 80.

I'm lucky enough that the range I shoot at has a field course so I shoot on it quite a bit, many of the newer archers that only go to 3-d shoots are genuinely surprised I'm used to regularly shooting by recurve over 25 or so yards and are generally shocked when I laugh and say "I regularly practice at 65 and shoot out to 80".

I've never done a clout shoot, they have always sounded like fun. The gun range on our facility has out to a 500 yard burm so we have the room but there is no way to ensure safety, especially since we are a public range. One day I may try and lay one out and set aside a non-public day with the gun range to hold one if I can get enough interest. Heck, maybe I can get some of the KD shooters to try one out - that sounds right up their alley and may get some into archery


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

strcpy said:


> Very true - the idea of "max 25 yards" is a fairly recent American thing. Even today in quite a few older "traditional" venues (such as field archery) everyone shoots from the same stakes and the max yardage is out to 80.


People, especially many fellow trad shooters, tend to forget that the favorite target shooting in the Victorian era was the York Round with targets at 60, 80 and 100 yards--and they shot these distances with fairly light self bows! IIRC, champion Horace Ford used a bow in the low fifties!

So, the idea that we can only shoot trad setups to 20 yards may be practical and ethical for hunting, but for target shooting you can go way, way farther.

As for clout shooting. I've never had the chance! And I'm going to miss the archery golf at the upcoming Ranch Neblina Shoot--I was rather looking forward to it...


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

WB,The idea that shooting at 20 odd yards as being ethical is also a very American idea.
I've shot field archery for over 30 years at distances to 80 yards,so 40 yards hunting was never unusual until I came across the internet and American web sites.
As far as English warbow acurracy goes,they often used sight staves that had different distance marks up their lenght and were held in the same hand as the bow, with one end on the ground an the bow on the corrosponding mark to the distance being shot.
Given that method,I guess they could of been very accurate.
Also says a little about sights not being trad huh.:zip:


----------



## MacEntyre (Dec 6, 2006)

Jack NZ said:


> ...sight staves...


I like that idea! It would be fun to make one.


----------



## heavybows (Jul 4, 2007)

*140# longbow*

As shooting I did have the world record flightshooting of 353 yards it was broken by 371 yards. I leave today for the flightshooting which its starts this friday. marlon


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

EnglishBowman said:


> My friend recently got an English longbow from bickerstaffe bows, he said that it was a special order and that it weighed in at 140lb @28'' I didn’t believe him, but when he sowed me it it turned out it was that heavy, he let me have a try with it but even though my draw is only 26'' i couldn't draw it all the way back, then when i let go it nearly broke my arm!
> i guess it helped me to appreciate how hard it is for longbow archers!
> does anyone know if any other types of bow can be built to these weights.


You know, and I am sorry, but I just HAVE to say this before I respond to EnglishBowman's inquiry: I remember a thread in which Viper1 made a comment about how hilarious it is to see modern day archers bringing up historical references to the capabilities, superhuman skills, and amazing feats of the "archers of yore", and reading some of the comments of the "experts" who know all about the abilities of the arrow-slingers of yesteryear, and I have to agree with Tony's assertion after having read some of the comments in this thread. It's funny as all get out!

Now EnglishBowman, about your question: you know, I'm amazed that no one here has mentioned Gary Sentman, the gentleman who was listed in the Guiness Book of World Records and held the world record for drawing the "heaviest" longbow at 176 pounds years ago. Sentman now owns Moosejaw Bows ( www.moosejawbows.com ) and can be e-mailed at [email protected]. I owned a Sentman longbow once and had a few questions and e-mailed him and he got back to me pretty quickly. 

Mark Stretton currently holds the world record for the heaviest _recorded_ longbow pull at 200#.

Den Erickson *CLAIMS* to be able to shoot a longbow weighing in at 230 pounds, drawing to his "natural draw length" of 26 inches, and apparently can be reached at [email protected] or USA tel 262-705-2245 .


Perhaps contacting one of these men or doing a search on them can help you find what you're looking for...


----------



## Tajue17 (Aug 18, 2005)

say's here that Howard hill pulled up to 172# and shot his elephant with a 115# bow..

guy was amazing,, here's some facts...


http://www.howardhillarchery.com/legend.html


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

EnglishBowman said:


> My friend recently got an English longbow from bickerstaffe bows, he said that it was a special order and that it weighed in at 140lb



Damn, that would be hard to lug around in the woods. Hopefully it comes with a dolly or something.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

alanraw said:


> You know, and I am sorry, but I just HAVE to say this before I respond to EnglishBowman's inquiry: I remember a thread in which Viper1 made a comment about how hilarious it is to see modern day archers bringing up historical references to the capabilities, superhuman skills, and amazing feats of the "archers of yore", and reading some of the comments of the "experts" who know all about the abilities of the arrow-slingers of yesteryear, and I have to agree with Tony's assertion after having read some of the comments in this thread. It's funny as all get out!


I'm just not seeing it--the outrageous claims, that is. I see some talk of heavy, but achievable weights in this thread but no outrageous claims to distance or accuracy. 

Could you be specific as to which claims in_ this_ thread are outrageous. I haven't even seen people claim to be experts, people who have chimed in with thoughts, details or questions...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Warbow said:


> I'm just not seeing it--the outrageous claims, that is. I see some talk of heavy, but achievable weights in this thread but no outrageous claims to distance or accuracy.
> 
> Could you be specific as to which claims in_ this_ thread are outrageous. I haven't even seen people claim to be experts, people who have chimed in with thoughts, details or questions...


I don't know if I would go so far as to call them "outrageous", considering the fact that yes, pulling bows of such heavy poundages can be done, but considering the poundages of bows available _today_, and the low likelihood (but not impossibility, mind you) of finding bows as heavy as those which were used in medieval times, then yes, the feats of the medieval archer may seem somewhat "superhuman" in today's times. 

Now Warbow, I never said that anything posted by anyone in this thread as untrue or "outrageous", but if you read what I typed, the issue at hand with me was the humor I found in the use of historical reference in this thread. Not taking issue with anyone's thoughts, words, or opinions here, just getting a smile out of them, lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I think some fo you are forgettting something, most of us are trying to compare modern American archery (hitting a whitetail with a 50# bow) to old English archers, who were militaristic in practice AND purpose. How many guys do you see now days hunting deer with a machine gun? Same thing.

There are a number of English archers today who use such heavy yew self bows (and Americans, J.D Duff of Oregon for example, makes and shoots his own heavy weight English bows). Why? because it isn't for hunting, it's for target archery and an old romantic notion. Ishi would shoot at deer with a 40# at 32 for deer, now how many of you would think this unethical? It's a whole basket of different fruits.

Not many of us practice archery as much as in days gone by, or as heartily, because this is a hobby, we aren't living by the bow, and we aren't waging war with it. What is "superhuman" to us is othing to them. It's all a matter of perspective, and the evil bug of ignorance.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

kegan said:


> I think some fo you are forgettting something, most of us are trying to compare modern American archery (hitting a whitetail with a 50# bow) to old English archers, who were militaristic in practice AND purpose.


I'm certainly not trying to make that comparison. The tradition of English target archery started as military practice and continues to have military distances up to current timesin both NFAA and FITA. Nobody hunts (I hope) at 80 and 100 yards.

The extreme distances that were popular in the Victorian times in the York round with un-sighted self bows are an excellent example of the military origins of target archery, especially when you keep in mind that point of aim shooting at _target matches_ wasn't popularized until around the 1850's by Horace Ford.

The tradition of target archery at hunting distances is a fairly recent development--relatively speaking.


----------



## heavybows (Jul 4, 2007)

*140# longbow*

I shot 448 yards in the modern longbow. In england you can watch you tube look for crecy 2007 you can see some of my friends shooting 180# warbow it should put smiles on your face. marlon


----------



## Alek (Jan 11, 2007)

For those who may not have heard Den Erickson who was mentioned above and his 230# longbow. Den belongs to a sight I do and it was my understanding that he was about to do a TV spot with his feat and was seriously injured. From what we have heard from his family he was stringing his bow and the stringer broke and the tip hit Den in the temple. He was unconcious for 4 or 5 days and the last we heard he is in rehab. Some may know more but we are all pulling for him if he gets to read this. He used to post here a lot but of course you have not seen him lately.


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Alek said:


> For those who may not have heard Den Erickson who was mentioned above and his 230# longbow. Den belongs to a sight I do and it was my understanding that he was about to do a TV spot with his feat and was seriously injured. From what we have heard from his family he was stringing his bow and the stringer broke and the tip hit Den in the temple. He was unconcious for 4 or 5 days and the last we heard he is in rehab. Some may know more but we are all pulling for him if he gets to read this. He used to post here a lot but of course you have not seen him lately.


That sounds terrible. So far, the worst archery accidents I've heard of are either bow hand injuries due from arrows splintering/exploding on release or being hit on the head while stringing, usually using the "push/pull" method that is preferred for preventing limb twists (rather than the step through method). This is the first one I've heard of involving a stringer, but I would guess the ultra-high weight of the bow was a factor.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Alek said:


> For those who may not have heard Den Erickson who was mentioned above and his 230# longbow. Den belongs to a sight I do and it was my understanding that he was about to do a TV spot with his feat and was seriously injured. From what we have heard from his family he was stringing his bow and the stringer broke and the tip hit Den in the temple. He was unconcious for 4 or 5 days and the last we heard he is in rehab. Some may know more but we are all pulling for him if he gets to read this. He used to post here a lot but of course you have not seen him lately.


Sorry to hear about that. Hope the guy gets better. I was a little curious about the Den Erickson vs. Mark Stretton rivalry as far as "who's really got the world's strongest longbow pull."


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

alanraw said:


> Sorry to hear about that. Hope the guy gets better. I was a little curious about the Den Erickson vs. Mark Stretton rivalry as far as "who's really got the world's strongest longbow pull."


Viscerally, I always worry about these super heavy bows. I keep imagining the string working on the draw fingers like one of those wire cheese cutters on cheese. Probably just a phobia of mine....


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Hello Friends!*

I did eventually get back on my feet , took a long time though .

When it comes to Mark , You know he is great guy , he has his records , I have mine . 
Its really like comparing Apples to Oranges, 2 Very Different types of Archery . 

ELB's and the way the are shot are only done in England ,no one else shoots bows that way . 

How much Weight do I shoot ? 230# @ 27" Hickory Self Bow

I have a much safer 250#@ 27" Laminated bow on its way to me soon . 

I use a American Style Draw that pulls roughly 27" to my High Cheekbone Anchor , Very similar to how Howard Hill Drew his bows . 

English Dont call what we do correct form , so be it . 

Very few Archers were of Howards Caliber , English Or American . 

I would like to think one day I might be Likened to such greats .


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Varbogen said:


> I did eventually get back on my feet , took a long time though .
> 
> When it comes to Mark , You know he is great guy , he has his records , I have mine .
> Its really like comparing Apples to Oranges, 2 Very Different types of Archery .
> ...


Welcome back, Varbogen You know, it's funny that this post has resurfaced about this time---I recently bought two bows from Gary Sentman, the gentleman who broke Howard Hill's record for the heaviest longbow pull back in 1975 and was listed in the Guiness Book of World Records as such (and here I was, thinking I was [email protected]$$ for getting my little 70# Strikeforce from him:tongue. In speaking on the phone with Gary (and anyone who has spoken with him via phone will tell you---he'll talk your ear off and is a virtual storehouse of traditional knowledge), he told me about a little experiment he did with trying to get huge bodybuilders to draw heavy bows of above average poundages, and their inability to do so, and his coming to the conclusion that lankier, more wiry guys typically do better with heavier draw weights than the big muscle dudes. Ya learn something new every day

At any rate, here's a little video I found with a section from a documentary on the English longbow/warbow with a small part showing Mark Stretton (the present "heaviest recorded longbow pull" title owner?) in action. Also shows the potential damage a medieval warbow could do to armor. Pretty interesting:wink: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m746lj90izs&feature=related


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

alanraw said:


> trying to get huge bodybuilders to draw heavy bows of above average poundages, and their inability to do so, and his coming to the conclusion that lankier, more wiry guys typically do better with heavier draw weights than the big muscle dudes. Ya learn something new every day
> 
> 
> > Haha! So us spindly guys aren't outta the running. They say Robin Hood was "a bag of bones", and even Howard Hill himself, depsite being very large and powerful, was not exceptionally large (proportion wise- he was a big guy). I'm not very thick-armed myself and can handle quite comfortably an 80# longbow, and pull heavier. And I'm only 16.
> ...


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Haha! So us spindly guys aren't outta the running. They say Robin Hood was "a bag of bones", and even Howard Hill himself, depsite being very large and powerful, was not exceptionally large (proportion wise- he was a big guy). I'm not very thick-armed myself and can handle quite comfortably an 80# longbow, and pull heavier. And I'm only 16. 

Why is that anyway?[/QUOTE]

I think it has something to do with the specialization of using particular muscle groups for a specific purpose and that being the deciding factor, rather than size.


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*It is Muscle Specialization / Conditioning*

Mark has the English Warbow Record , And he earned it .

It is Not World Strongest Archer, Worlds Strongest / Heaviest Longbow Etc.

He had a specific set of guidelines to fit into and for the most part he did . 

What he is doing is a completely Different style of shooting / archery. 

However I am and have been Shooting over that weight for some time .

230 # Hickory Longbow . 

I will have a 250# bow in hand shortly . Will have to work up to it a bit though , Straw that broke the camels back kind of thing ,lol


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was the beneficiary of an 88 pound Deathwish Bow built by a Steve Welte some years ago. The bow was picked up by one of my students who was a body builder and could press 100's of pounds. I also received a 75 pound Quillan bow from him as a gift when he found out that it's not just strength that matters, but also geometry.

This 88 pound longbow is a beautiful looking bow (till I painted it). The bow draws about 100# for me and is so heavy that it feels like it's stacking from the moment you start to pull it. It took me months before I was able to draw the bow and hold it. Finding a wood arrow that could be shot from this bow was impossible till I stumbled across some spruce shafts. Spruce has its own issues but these were finally shooting better out to about 15-20 yards.

There was a question about strings digging into your fingers like piano strings.. well the answer is yes... I was initially using cotton gloves and a tab. After trying four or five different types of tabs and found all of them wanting in one way or another I came back to my own homemade ones.

If you respect your arm (with or without an armguard) you will not want to be using no glove rubber string protectors. These might work on lighter bows, I've found them to be brutal both on fishtailing of arrows and wrist slap. What actually worked best for me was using *leather* driving gloves with a tab.

Although I shot my first deer with this bow, it's not my favorite.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

rattus58 said:


> I was the beneficiary of an 88 pound Deathwish Bow built by a Steve Welte some years ago. The bow was picked up by one of my students who was a body builder and could press 100's of pounds. I also received a 75 pound Quillan bow from him as a gift when he found out that it's not just strength that matters, but also geometry.


Could you elaborate please?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

My client/student was one of those individuals who threw himself into all he did. Body building for example. Once a fat little rotund fella, he turned himself into a little powerhouse, able to life and press hundreds of pounds, probably as much as my son could.. which is well in excess of 400 pounds. When he got into archery, he got himself immersed into being the best and would practice for hours a day outside of his restaurant in an alley.

After becoming accomplished with the compound bow, he decided on trying something more challenging. Instead of going with something in the 40-60 pound range he went for the heaviest bows he could. That wasn't as much a problem with the Quillan CaneBreak as it was with the Deathwish Bow. Two things I noticed with the Deathwish, was not only having to overcoming the weight of the draw (new muscle groups it seems....  ) the dang bow was as tall as he was.

As soon as he was able to hit the target with the longbow, he gave it up. He took the CaneBreak hunting and as soon as he was successful, he put it aside. I got my first deer with the Deathwish and my first pig with the CaneBreak.., so I was able to capitalize on both bows, but Deathwish was a challenge.

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## Wolf among dogs (Jan 5, 2007)

All North American Game animals can be taken with 40#s(its been done already!) ....maybe Im slow, but what is the desire to put this much strain and wear on ones body ? How long does the average person shoot one of these bows and why ? Just seems dangerous to me and I would think it would shorten your archery career..just wondered.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

wolf Among Dogs said:


> all North American Game Animals Can Be Taken With 40#s(its Been Done Already!) ....maybe Im Slow, But What Is The Desire To Put This Much Strain And Wear On Ones Body ? How Long Does The Average Person Shoot One Of These Bows And Why ? Just Seems Dangerous To Me And I Would Think It Would Shorten Your Archery Career..just Wondered.


Macho Macho Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan---I've Got To Be-a Macho Man---talkin' 'bout A Macho Macho Man, Yeah---I've Got To Be A *macho!!!*


----------



## Varbogen (Apr 6, 2007)

*Hello Wolf*



Wolf among dogs said:


> All North American Game animals can be taken with 40#s(its been done already!) ....maybe Im slow, but what is the desire to put this much strain and wear on ones body ? How long does the average person shoot one of these bows and why ? Just seems dangerous to me and I would think it would shorten your archery career..just wondered.


Thats your, and many Archers Opinion , And its valid to a point .

You will find many folks that say yes you could take most everything in North America with a 40# , Only a fool or Professional shooter would try anything like that . 
Alot of PH and Outfitters will refuse you if you use less than 55-60 # alot will tell you for Elk and Bear The Higher the Better. 

Most Archers Simply Choke Under hunting conditions and come nowhere near where they were aiming , thats where heavier weight comes in , You dont always have or get a good shot , so make it count , every shot . 

Also Training with bows Heavier than you would shoot in the Off season makes holding the little bows So easy . But its a form of training and not something you just pick up , I have been shooting Super Heavy bows for over 12 years You have to work up to it , Archery Muscles are built over time , not in a month or a year , but in YEARS .


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

*That's nothing!*

I once shot a 289 pound long bow. Yep! Used Winchester 3006, with a scope. Dang bow moved on me. Got away. I've been keeping my eye out for it. If you see one on E-bay with a nick about two inches above the shelf, that would be because of me. :wink:


----------



## HonkAddict (Oct 18, 2011)

My local bowyer has a 180 plunder in his shop. Mad it for a guy then he hurt his shoulder. He had to build a special press to string it. Shoots 2440's.


----------

